
UTF8 support in SMTP gone mad? - Bino
https://halon.io/blog/email-santa/
======
Bino
Is it good or bad if we go down this road? Should SMTP stay ASCII at the
expense of the majority of the world? Is there any other protocol which has
gone UTF8?

